# Step doesn't work



## thomasamski (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone! We're on the road in South Florida and suddenly the step at the front door step on my Coachman Freelander stopped working. I checked the fuse, connections, etc., and nothing seems to work. I cannot find a door switch. The on/off switch on the control panel is where it always was when it worked. Everything else in the rig works fine. Is here a reset button someplace? Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

There should be a switch on the door that ells when the door is opened.  I would ck this first.  Probably be a magnetic type sw.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Rod taught me this, just get a big hammer and give it one big hit, well may take several. He said that will knock it lose and free it up :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: I do hope know I am just kidding.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

I think he wants it to open, not fall off.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

dang Steve he did not mention that :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## dfedora (Mar 9, 2011)

RE: Step doesn't work


Thomas

I had the same problem after sitting all winter. I took a small pipe wrench or water pump pliers under the step there is a 1" pipe that the step pivots on it needed some oil and just a little help getting started. Its been 3 week now and they still works well. 
   I'm not sure if the motor is getting weak or not but it working well so far. 
hope this helps
Good luck
Dick


----------



## brodavid (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Hollis, MsJ wanted to know how big of a hammer and how much oil,  she is going to try this on ME to see if it will get me moving 

dave


----------



## try2findus (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

:laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

That question needs to be address to Rod, he is the RV tech. My steps has always worked but I LUBRICATE mine each time I change the oil.


----------



## thomasamski (Mar 10, 2011)

RE: Step doesn't work

Dick, thank you so much for the advice. I shot some WD40 into the moving parts. It took a few minutes to soak in and the step works like new! Guess that's all it was. When I return home next week I'll lube it properly. That was a giant step for RVkind ... : )


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

glad you got it fixed, as you can see we trend to get carried away sometimes, But if you read my last post I said I lube mine every time I change my oil. That would be a habit for you if you travel a lot of dirt roads or in the salts areas. But glad you got it fixed


----------



## thomasamski (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Saw that, Hollis, and I intend to do just that. Thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

isn't WD40 great


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 10, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

AH, the salt air of Florida....Remember WD-40 is named that because it is the 40th attempt at a Water Dispersing formula.  It works great in the short term, but not a true lubricant.  
Glad you got your steps working, lube them properly when you get home.


----------



## dfedora (Mar 11, 2011)

RE: Step doesn't work


Your very welcome glad we could help


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 3/10/2011  8:54 PM
> 
> AH, the salt air of Florida....Remember WD-40 is named that because it is the 40th attempt at a Water Dispersing formula.  It works great in the short term, but not a true lubricant.
> Glad you got your steps working, lube them properly when you get home.



Ken,

A sincere question. What do you mean by "lube them properly"? To me, wd-40 would be proper... :blush: 
Use something other than wd-40?

Thanks,


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Ken S,
 WD 40 WILL NOT LAST  for a long time, it will work for a short period of time. I have used it to break things loose, but always come back with a small oil squirt can and squirt the joints with a good grade of oil.


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Ahhh...got it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

You got it Hollis.  Another possible option is spray Lithium grease.  It is a white grease in a spray can.


----------



## Clay L (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Kwikee makes a special lube for their steps called KwikLube. It sprays on as a liquid then dries to a wax.
It's expensive at about $12 a can or so but I am still using a can I bought 8 years ago.
Many RV stores carry it.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

I disagree on what you are saying about WD-40.  It works great on a fishing hook.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work



QUOTE] Ken, A sincere question. What do you mean by "lube them properly"? To me, wd-40 would be proper... :blush: Use something other than wd-40? Thanks,[/QUOTE]

Ken, the trouble with WD-40 is that it does not dry. Therefore it will collect dirt and cause you more problems. Never, never use WD-40 on electrical parts.

Like mentions above, use a spray on dry lubricant with silicon or the wax, which probably has silicon in it. :approve: 

Like hollis mention. WD-40 is ok for, example,breaking loose a nut from a bolt but clean the bolt, apply a dry lubricant and then replace the nut.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Triple E,
Sorry but again the WD means Water Dispersing.  It is the 40th formula that the inventor tried.  It is actually good to use with elec. items as it disperses water.

Now, I would not spray it into a "HOT" fixture but it is good at getting rid of the water.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

I have used it to disperse water in an old distributor cap on one my older cars. I was mud/water riding and splashed water up on the motor and it drowned out the motor. I put WD 40 in the cap , wiped it out and I was on my way again. Steve since I don't fish I would not that it is good for fishing. Does the fish like the smell or the taste :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

i use slideout lube on my steps ,, and of course the hammer when they don't want to move ,, but it has been a long time since they didn't move ,, prolly should have not said that ,, i prolly just jinxed myself  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

When all else fails...get a bigger hammer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

not too big though ,, it tends to dent the steps ,, and then they are heck to go in and out     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

Try a can of micro mist guys. You'll never buy WD40 again.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 3/11/2011 11:52 AM Triple E, Sorry but again the WD means Water Dispersing. It is the 40th formula that the inventor tried. It is actually good to use with elec. items as it disperses water. Now, I would not spray it into a "HOT" fixture but it is good at getting rid of the water.



No Ken I amnot wrong. You will not find an electrical or instrumentation shop using WD-40, period. If you want to use a "water dispersing" use CRC. I have never disagreedwith youbefore but on this one I must, 

My first day on the job in the power plant I was told that WD stood for "What Dummie".


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

No problem  Steve,

Here is what Wikipedia says:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work

THANKS KEN, that was a great article


----------



## Triple E (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Step doesn't work



"The long-term active ingredient is a non-volatile, viscous oil which remains on the surface, providing lubrication and protection from moisture. This is diluted with a volatile hydrocarbon to give a low viscosity fluid which can be sprayed and thus penetrate crevices. The volatile hydrocarbon then evaporates, leaving the oil behind."

Oil is conductive, flammable and collects dirt. No not use on electrical components. I am not saying that it does not disperse water I am saying do not use on electrical components.

Hollis, don't know why it works good for fishing. But the worms do float better. :laugh: :laugh:


----------

